# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Kontributi i femrave shqiptare

## hope31

Nuk e di ne se jam e sakte ne vendosjen e kesaj teme ketu.Mirepres korrigjimin e duhur.

Femra shqiptare vip, te njohura, gjate te gjitha koherave,qe kane kontribuar ne konturimin e figures se shqiptarit ne vend e ne bote.

Foto dhe komente per fushen e aktivitetit te saj.

Po filloj me Nene Terezen,komentet per te jane te teperta.


sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## gladiator

Hope .
Personalisht nuk e besoj qe Tereza beri ndonje gje te madhe per Atdheun e vet ,ose me mire nuk beri gje fare ,kur ajo kishte mundesi te bente shume .
Edhe varrin e ka ne dhe te huaj ,c fare Shqiptare eshte ajo ?
Gj t m .

----------


## hope31

Me vjen keq,por nuk jam ne nje mendje me ty Gladiator per ate qe shpreh me lart.
Vepra e  saj ka bere qe te mesojne se ekziston nje Shqiperi,per ata qe nuk e dine;
dhe se dyti ka bere te ditur qe edhe shqiptaret dine te bejne vepra te mira ,per ata qe mendojne krejt te kunderten.
E ka dhe aresye te tjera qe nuk dua te zgjatem qe me Nene Terezen krenohemi si shqiptare.

Meqenese kam deshire te prezantohen vetem  figura te femrave shqiptare,kontributi dhe vlerat e tyre ne fusha te ndryshme,ja dhe Elsa Lila,e cila eshte cilesuar si ambasadorja e muzikes shqptare ne bote.

ps :ari: adha e paraqitjes nuk ka vlere ketu.Flas per ate qe me kujtohet ne moment.

sinqerisht
 hope31

----------


## hope31

E nderuara Flora Brovina -mjeke,humaniste,poete....shqiptare kosovare.

----------


## hope31

Sopranoja Inva Mula,e adhuroj per talentin dhe kurajon e saj.

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## "Ambrida"

une do te shtoja  emrin e Valbona Coba

----------


## hope31

Po  Ambrida eshte e vertete ja foto e saj

----------


## hope31

Dhe Valbona Sellimllari gjithashtu-Missi i pare shqiptare,ngelet gjithmone e bukur

----------


## hope31

Vace Zela

----------


## "Ambrida"

perseri do te shtoja emrin e Eda Zarit

----------


## "Ambrida"

dhe volebollistja Alketa Doci shpallur sportista me e mire e vitit ne France.Aktualisht luan me nje nder ekipet kryesore te Frances.

----------


## hope31

Jozefina Topalli-deputete e PD dhe nenkryetare e parlamentit

----------


## hope31

Arta Dade-deputete e PS,ish-ministre jashtme,e para femer ministre ne kete post,sot ministre e kultures

----------


## RRyma

Motrat Zeqiri nga Prishtina marrin "Grand prix" në një festival të filmit në Francë

Paris, 24 prill - Me filmin "Exit" (Dalja), motrat Lendita dhe Blerta Zeqiri nga Prishtina kanë fituar "Grand prix" (Çmimin e madh) në Festivalin e metrazhit të shkurtër në qytetin Kaen (Caen) të Francës. Ky është një film i shkurtër artistik që flet për tre persona të mbyllur në një banesë gjatë luftës në Kosovë. 

Mungesa e ushqimit, mungesa e informatave nga jashtë, si dhe frika, bëjnë që këta tre persona të jenë shumë afër njeri tjetrit. Mirëpo në të njejtën kohë nuk kanë qenë asnjëherë më larg me njëri tjetrin.

Skenarin dhe regjinë e kanë bërë vetë motrat Lendita dhe Blerta Zeqiri. Ndërkaq rolet kryesore i interpretojnë: Vedat Bajrami, Osman Azemi, Blerim Qeriqi, Alban Ukaj, Alush Gashi etj...

Lendita aktualisht është duke i vijuar studimet në Degën e artit dhe filozofisë në seksionin: estetika e filmit, në Universitetin Paris 8. Më herët ajo ka kryer Fakultetin e Artit në Prishtinë

Ndërkaq Blerta pasi kishte kryer dy vitet e para në Fakultetin e Arteve në Prishtinë, në Degën e dramaturgjisë, tani është duke i ndjekur studimet në Degën e kinematografisë në Universitetin e Paris 8, në Paris. (QIK)

----------


## Llapi

Miss kosove 1997 dhe kengetare e njoftur.

----------


## hope31

Vera Grabocka-regjizore e talentuar.(nuk gjej nje foto te saj)

sinqerisht
  hope31

----------


## olsen

megjithese vera grabocka eshte e madhe ne shqiperi,une e kam takuar personalisht ate dhe nuk me pelqeu  e s'me beri pershtypje karakteri indiferent dhe egoist i saj ,por dua te theksoj burri i saj timo flloko ishte njeri i shkelqyer dhe shume i respektueshem.megjithate une dua te hedh dy emra te medhenj ketu;parashevi simaku  dhe  tefta tashko koco.....

----------


## Bel ami

Une nga lista juaj do pranoja vetem Nene Terezen e Flora Brovinen,gjithashtudo shtoja Motrat Qiriazi (per veprimtarine e tyre patriotike),Musine Kokalarin (politikania e pare Shqiptare) dhe Natasha Lakon (shkrimtaren me te sukseshme).

----------


## Brari

Une do shtoja  Vajzat  kosovare qe dolen ne luften per liri.

----------


## "Ambrida"

ja dhe nje

----------

